# che palle!



## underhouse

Come si dice "che palle!" in francese?

Grazie anticipatamente!


----------



## Zsanna

Ciao underhouse,

Non conosco la frase in italiano, potresti spiegare un po' cosa intendi per "che palle!"? 
(Cosi - chissà? - potrei suggerire qualcosa.)


----------



## urizon9

Ciao! Non si dice "che pizza!" in francese? Sennò propongo "quel ennui!" oppure "quelle barbe!".(Tie-break?)


----------



## underhouse

Zsanna said:


> Ciao underhouse,
> 
> Non conosco la frase in italiano, potresti spiegare un po' cosa intendi per "che palle!"?
> (Cosi - chissà? - potrei suggerire qualcosa.)


 
Ciao Zsanna,

"che palle!" è un'espressione utilizzata per indicare noia, fastidio...

Uno studente a scuola potrebbe dire: 

_Adesso ci sono due ore di religione, che palle!_


----------



## federicoft

Direi anch'io _quelle barbe! _


----------



## tie-break

urizon9 said:


> oppure "quelle barbe!".(Tie-break?)


 
Je suis d'accord  _Quelle barbe !_ me semble la traduction qui se rapproche le plus


----------



## Zsanna

J'ai trouvé une autre expression (dans le même registre mais avec une forme une peu différente) que je n'ai jamais entendu utilisée mais si jamais l'on cherchait un synonyme...: *c'est rasoir*.


----------



## underhouse

_Quelle barbe!_...aggiudicato!!! 

Grazie a tutti!


----------



## Nanon

Zsanna said:


> J'ai trouvé une autre expression (dans le même registre mais avec une forme une peu différente) que je n'ai jamais entendu utilisée mais si jamais l'on cherchait un synonyme...: *c'est rasoir*.



Absolument, Zsanna. C'est rasoir / ça rase. Mais c'est un peu démodé, c'est pour ça qu'on ne l'entend pas trop.
De nos jours, un élève qui aurait deux heures d'un cours qui ne lui plaît pas (qui "le gonfle") aurait plutôt tendence à dire *"fait chier"*... (mais c'est peut-être plus grossier qu'en italien, non ?)


----------



## urizon9

Nanon said:


> De nos jours, un élève qui aurait deux heures d'un cours qui ne lui plaît pas (qui "le gonfle") aurait plutôt tendence à dire *"fait chier"*... (mais c'est peut-être plus grossier qu'en italien, non ?)


Oui,Nanon,c'est exactement la différence entre ces deux expressions(à mon avis). "Che palle!"-. "fait chier"-. Ciao!


----------



## Zsanna

Dans ce cas, ce ne serait pas mieux de dire que "Ca me gonfle!" ? 
Parce que "quelle barbe!" me semble assez "soft"... (A confirmer par des langues maternelles. )


----------



## haafling

Bonjour, je suis belge 

"Che palle" peut se traduire par "Y'en a marre", "Ca me soule" ou encore "Fait chier"


----------



## Corsicum

Tout dépend du contexte et du sexe, une tentative de classement, attention je peux me tromper :




urizon9 said:


> Ciao! Non si dice "che pizza!" in francese? Sennò propongo "quel ennui!" oppure "quelle barbe!".(Tie-break?)


« ennui » « barbe » : Tendance « discussion de salon » registre féminin, trés poli, peut se dire en toutes circonstances, passe très mal pour un homme sauf si il est raffiné ou …*efféminé*..




Zsanna said:


> Dans ce cas, ce ne serait pas mieux de dire que "Ca me gonfle!" ?





Zsanna said:


> Parce que "quelle barbe!" me semble assez "soft"... (A confirmer par des langues maternelles. )


Oui, tendance registre populaire masculin toutes régions.




urizon9 said:


> Oui,Nanon,c'est exactement la différence entre ces deux expressions(à mon avis). "Che palle!"- . "fait chier"- . Ciao!





haafling said:


> Bonjour, je suis belge





haafling said:


> "Che palle" peut se traduire par "Y'en a marre", "Ca me soule" ou encore "Fait chier"


Oui d’accord, registre populaire, tous sexes et régions confondus 

Voir aussi : utilisée parfois dans le sud de façon détournée et à double tranchant, allez savoir pourquoi, il me semble que l’usage est moins courant :
_« Quelle scie »_ Chose ou personne ennuyeuse
http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/scie


----------



## Nunou

haafling said:


> Bonjour, je suis belge
> 
> "Che palle" peut se traduire par "Y'en a marre", "Ca me soule" ou encore "Fait chier"



...ou encore "Quelle galère" ou encore...


----------



## Ruminante

Zsanna said:


> Ciao underhouse,
> Non conosco la frase in italiano, potresti spiegare un po' cosa intendi per "che palle!"?
> (Cosi - chissà? - potrei suggerire qualcosa.)


Ciao a tutti, ho visto che questa è solo una delle tante discussioni su questo argomento.
Attenzione, "che palle" è abbastanza volgare da non poter essere pronunciato ad esempio davanti a un professore. Secondo me è piu' "allegro" di "ça me fait chier" ed è piu' simile a "quelle barbe, quel ennui" (=che barba, che noia), ma ben piu 'volgare. Invece, è di certo  molto meno volgare dell'equivalente "che coglioni (=quelles couilles) ma è pur sempre un riferimento ai testicoli - vi riporto uno dei significati di "palle" trovato nel vocabolario Treccani on line:

.*i.* pop., volg. Al plur., i testicoli: _toccarsi le p_., come gesto di scongiuro, di scaramanzia; com. anche in locuzioni fig.: _rompere le p_. _a qualcuno_, infastidirlo, seccarlo, importunarlo; _far_ (o rifl. _farsi_)_ girare le p._, provocare (o provare) stizza, irritazione: _mi fai girare le p. se non torni entro cinque minuti_; _averne le p_. _piene_, non poterne più; _essere una rottura di p_., una gran noia, una seccatura; _stare sulle p._, essere antipatico: _quel tipo sta sulle p. anche a sua madre_; _levarsi_, _togliersi dalle p_., andarsene (e _levarsi qualcuno dalle p_., liberarsene); _far cadere le p._, restare delusi per lo sconforto o il disgusto; _avere le p._ (anche,_ avere le p. quadrate_), avere un carattere forte, risoluto; _non avere le p._, mancare di coraggio: _non ha avuto le p. di dirglielo in faccia_; _non ho le p. per andarmene_; _farsi due p._ (_così)_, annoiarsi terribilmente o fare molta fatica, e come esclam.: *che palle! (anche, due palle!), per indicare noia, fastidio, insofferenza.*


----------



## aletheya

Underhouse, secondo me "quelle barbe" è troppo _delicato_ rispetto a "che palle", così anche "quel ennui". Altre proposte sono troppo volgari sempre rispetto al corrispondente italiano (chier, couilles).
Credo che il più adatto e passe-partout sia "ça me gonfle"


----------



## Corsicum

Oui, il y a aussi :
_Avoir les boules*.*_ 
_Moi ça, ...ça me gonfle,...ça me donne les boules_*. *
(On joint le geste à la parole en portant les deux mains sous…. le menton, ce n'est pas très raffiné ni féminin)


----------

